# Is this forum for me?



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I have IBS and mitral valve prolapse syndrome with alot of anxity, panic and agoraphobia. Heard these tapes are great, but would they help me get on with my life without the use of SSRI's which I have not tried and wish I didn't have to. I want to control my anxiety for many reasons not just the IBS. Any suggestions that you could help me with or any other sites that deal with my problems?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Tania..Well, I can only answer for myself, but as for me, I had been on every SSRI there was for pain and IBS, and to no avail, and the tapes helped me, and I am not on any meds for IBS at all. Everyone is different, and what may work for one many not for another, but from the various stories shared on this forum, you may benefit from the tapes. In any event, they would never hurt you; but more than likely, address your anxiety and IBS as well. Look around at the other threads in this forum regarding the use of the tapes and their help in the areas you mention. Good luck to you, and I hope this helps a little. Take care!------------------Marilyn[This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 04-18-2001).]


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi Tania. I had general anxiety too and found the tapes helpful for that, as well as IBS and IBS anxiety.I have also been taking Remeron mirtazapine), as an alternative to SSRIs which I can't tolerate. It has helped, but not in the long run. i.e. it will work for as long as I take it, but the hypnotherapy has carried on working after I finished the program. It is a tool for coping. Cognitive Behavioural Therapy I have been told is also like this. Take care, susan


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Tania:The tapes definitely do help with anxiety, however, if your doc has suggested SSRI's it would be wise to take them. It sounds like you have a lot going on and you may need the meds to stabilize out. Then, the hypnotherapy can help to make things even better.I take Zoloft for depression. I really do need it, because without it I get real cranky and am impossible to live with, so it's a real, live chemical imbalance for me. The tapes are like icing on the cake, and make me feel even better!So, talk things over with your doc and find out the best way to go. Good luck!







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

TaniaF, you have already gotten some good advise, but I just wanted to say this forum is for anyone with IBS and to welcome you.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

